
Data scientist, permanent US resident, denied return home - DavidSJ
https://www.facebook.com/nazanin.zinouri/posts/10202859584807567
======
masonic
TSA officers are allowed to take somebody off a plane in _Dubai_?

It also strikes me as odd that she never followed up on her own thread (it's
now 9 hours later as I write this).

